
6 Y Combinator Startups I Would Have Invested In Back Then - terpua
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/6119//6-Y-Combinator-Startups-I-Would-Have-Invested-In-Back-Then.aspx
======
Anon84
Dupe. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=264147>

Well... that's one more bug in the duplication detection routine. Apparently
adding a "/" to a url causes it to count as a different one.

